# anyone moving adelaide in may2013?



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

hi 
i am from pune moving adelaide in may..anyone whos planning the same or moved to adelaide????


----------



## vneat (Dec 7, 2012)

prabhatsinha said:


> hi
> i am from pune moving adelaide in may..anyone whos planning the same or moved to adelaide????


Hi Prabhatsinha,

I am planning to move there on 1st April from blr..

regards,

vsinha


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

vneat said:


> Hi Prabhatsinha,
> 
> I am planning to move there on 1st April from blr..
> 
> ...


hey,

thats grt...keep in touch lets share email n contact details..
r u movin wid ur family?ill b movin with my wife.

Regards
Prabhatsinha


----------



## nidhivicky (Jan 10, 2013)

prabhatsinha said:


> hey,
> 
> thats grt...keep in touch lets share email n contact details..
> r u movin wid ur family?ill b movin with my wife.
> ...


Hi... We r also moving in may to Adelaide  
Excited n equally nervous...as my husband has to search for job there... He is in IT industry.
Do u have any idea of sending the stuff there through cargo or Indian post??...r u sending ur stuff...??


----------



## nidhivicky (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey dipti...nice to see ur quick reply
We are frm Gurgaon...
Ok so u r sending thru indian post...great! So how much did it cost u? I mean is it worth to send d stuff?? 
Plz tell me all d details.....
Will send u my details thru mail.
Keep in touch!


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

nidhivicky said:


> Hey dipti...nice to see ur quick reply
> We are frm Gurgaon...
> Ok so u r sending thru indian post...great! So how much did it cost u? I mean is it worth to send d stuff??
> Plz tell me all d details.....
> ...


Hey
I hv heard it will cost u arround 12 -15k fr 40 kgs.
Still nt finalised the stuff bt dfntly send thru post..
Did u search accomdation?


----------



## vneat (Dec 7, 2012)

nidhivicky said:


> Hi... We r also moving in may to Adelaide
> Excited n equally nervous...as my husband has to search for job there... He is in IT industry.
> Do u have any idea of sending the stuff there through cargo or Indian post??...r u sending ur stuff...??


Hi Nidhi,

I guess you can carry your stuff upto 40 kg in airlines you are travelling. Secondly, I hope you are aware of IT market in Adelaide... I hope you folks are prepared for challenges if any occurs .

best wishes,

vineet


----------



## Ajit (Jul 7, 2012)

I will also be travelling to Adelaide on May 14th .


----------



## SAltish (Nov 30, 2012)

prabhatsinha said:


> hi
> i am from pune moving adelaide in may..anyone whos planning the same or moved to adelaide????



hi Prabhat,

I m also moving to Adelaide in June, 2013. lane:


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

SAltish said:


> hi Prabhat,
> 
> I m also moving to Adelaide in June, 2013. lane:


hey,

Thats grt ...keep in touch.


----------



## ozyboy (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I am from bangalore and i am planning to Move in April.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

prabhatsinha said:


> hi
> i am from pune moving adelaide in may..anyone whos planning the same or moved to adelaide????


Hi

I am also planning to move to Adelaide in June/July 2013.

It would be great if we could all be in touch.

Regards,


----------



## vneat (Dec 7, 2012)

ozyboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am from bangalore and i am planning to Move in April.


Hey! ozyboy, 

I am to put up in bangalore.. let me know if we can get in touch..


----------



## ozyboy (Jan 4, 2013)

Sure Vneat-- i have sent you a PM. Please check


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all, good to know that so many people are all moving to Adelaide. I have been staying in Adelaide for the last 1 year. Please lets all be in touch and share our migrating journey together. We can help u out with initial issues when you guys move here. Please contact me at We can also make an excel sheet and have everyones contact details there.

Happy shifting!


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi all, good to know that so many people are all moving to Adelaide. I have been staying in Adelaide for the last 1 year. Please lets all be in touch and share our migrating journey together. We can help u out with initial issues when you guys move here. Please contact me at []. We can also make an excel sheet and have everyones contact details there.
> 
> Happy shifting!


Hi abhi thts a grt idea,add me in list <snip>also please share ur experience till now,when did u join job,hwz ur family fininding new place?


----------



## vneat (Dec 7, 2012)

ozyboy said:


> Sure Vneat-- i have sent you a PM. Please check


Hi Ozyboy,

I checked and did not get any personal message. ... I forwarded you an e-mail....
else you can reach me on snip
Cheers!!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Great energy going. My experience here has been different. We moved here with a job but I am currently looking for a job change and finding it very difficult. Adelaide does not have many jobs so be conscious of the fact. I think you must be having state sponsored visas to choose Adelaide over other cities


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

On a personal note, find this place the best place to live for a longer term. There is only one catch, you need to find a job you can do


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I always take it this way:

I am frustrated here with the job situation myself. But I always take India as my backup option. All we can do is try, and hope to make it work. The bad thing abt Australia is that they are too help bent on local experience, PR, local candidate(believe me, they discriminate even if you are in a different city as the job posting). But the positive thing is, in order to survive, even if you have to do some odd jobs for a while, because of labour laws, those jobs pay a decent amount as well.

So, as vneat said, No looking back. Ultimately, what my friend daid to me, we need to look at the long term benefits. Whether we need to stay here and have a life in a developed country, make our children grow up here.

Thats how I am trying to look at it. Every morning I look at job postings, change my resume and apply. Just hoping something hits the mark


vneat said:


> hi borntobeaussie,
> 
> That's great, let me drop a test e-mail to all above ids... I shall be there by 14th April.. I guess we all are aware of jobs scenario there .. but, chances are less to get from overseas too... I am taking a chance...Now, no looking back....


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,
I'm also planing to move by end of April.


----------



## traveller66 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi,
We are from Noida and are planning to move by May-June-July 2013 time frame. We have so much questions right now and are in the deciding phase.
Anyone from Noida?


----------



## expat_bgl_gal (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi,

I am from Bangalore, and planning to move to Adelaide by May 2013.


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

I am currently located in Bangalore and I have started processing for the PR VISA under subclass 190. I have 5yrs of IT exp in Software Testing and by looking at different forum on the current job scenario I am getting concerned. I have already paid consultancy fees so far and preparing for IELTS. I have chosen VIC as my destination because it looks like they require more testers. I understand they are looking for "local experience", but I dont understand that to achieve it only I will be landing there so obviously it doesn't make sense to ask for it.

I have lots of questions in mind, if you can provide your contact details I would love to call you to discuss on the same. Any help is highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

expat_bgl_gal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Bangalore, and planning to move to Adelaide by May 2013.


hi i am flyin on 7th may for adelaide,how bout u?
did u fix ur accom?


----------



## Nickshams (Oct 10, 2012)

traveller66 said:


> Hi,
> We are from Noida and are planning to move by May-June-July 2013 time frame. We have so much questions right now and are in the deciding phase.
> Anyone from Noida?


Hello there,

I'm planning to move by mid of May 2013 & i'm from Gurgaon, let's get in touch. you can mail me by joining on my Expat ID with gmail.com

Thanks
Nitesh


----------



## Nickshams (Oct 10, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Well, I always take it this way:
> 
> I am frustrated here with the job situation myself. But I always take India as my backup option. All we can do is try, and hope to make it work. The bad thing abt Australia is that they are too help bent on local experience, PR, local candidate(believe me, they discriminate even if you are in a different city as the job posting). But the positive thing is, in order to survive, even if you have to do some odd jobs for a while, because of labour laws, those jobs pay a decent amount as well.
> 
> ...


Hi abhi,

Can you suggest any good India suburb to live in adelaide. I'm looking for CBD, as my office is in north Tce.

Thanks
Nitesh


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

i am from delhi planning to make move after 4-5 month,anyone......destination is still not decided though......


----------



## Ajit (Jul 7, 2012)

expat_bgl_gal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Bangalore, and planning to move to Adelaide by May 2013.


Am also from Bangalore and will also be moving to Adelaide on May 19th


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

prabhatsinha said:


> hi i am flyin on 7th may for adelaide,how bout u?
> did u fix ur accom?


Hi Phrabat,

Could you please let me know if you are going with a job or planning to seach one.

If you have already got a job, could please let me know how did u manage to get one from outside of Australia.

Or if you are planning to search then what would be your initial strategies

- Thanks
PNP


----------



## webmaster (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,

I will be reaching Adelaide on 16th May 2013...Please PM me if anyone is travelling around that time..

Thanks


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

traveller66 said:


> Hi,
> We are from Noida and are planning to move by May-June-July 2013 time frame. We have so much questions right now and are in the deciding phase.
> Anyone from Noida?


We are relocating in June and we are in similar position. Although not from Noida, my wife is from Noida.

We received our visa and currently finalizing our plan to ship our belongings through container.

All the best


----------



## vivekjangra (Jul 11, 2013)

HI everyone..

I too have got provisional visa 475. I am from Chandigarh & planning to move to Adelaide in November 2013. Anyone else..?


----------



## Mishil (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi guys i am applying under 190 visa. Can anyone please tell me about ICT sales job prospects in adelaide. I have 3 + years experience in It domain and have core experience in video conferencing access control cctv systems.


----------



## Blesse (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I've gone thru this thread and hope you guys might have settled by this time.How do you feel in a new place? Me and my husband are planning to migrate by this year end . kind of started getting nervous ,happy, etc etc..mixed feelings..

Can you guys share your experience , the initial period of settling...sometimes I feel as if we are going to land on mars...

Blesse


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Trying to revive this thread. I am recently shifted to Adelaide from Noida, Delhi. Is their anybody in the thread recently moved or planning to move to Adelaide? If yes kindly connect.

Regards


----------

